# Updates wann und wie oft installieren?

## Turtlecrabman

Sehr geehrtes Forum,

Früher habe ich mit Ubuntu, Debian und zuletzt Sabayon Updates halt dann installiert, wenn sie angezeigt wurden. Mit Gentoo bin ich mir dieser Frage leider nicht sicher. Ich kann ja täglich auf Updates prüfen und es kommt immer irgendetwas. Problematisch ist halt doch der recht lange Zeitaufwand. Daher die Frage wie oft man denn oder Ihr Updates macht?

Vielen Dank

Chris

----------

## Christian99

Generell ist es egal, wann du updates machst. theoretisch kannst du das auch nur einmal im Jahr machen, aber je länger es dauert, desto größer ist die Möglichkeit, dass es ein paar blocker gibt, die portage nicht selber lösen kann.

Ich persönlich mache jedes Wochenende update wenn ich zeit hab. ist aber nicht regelmäßig und es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass es 2 oder 3 Wochen kein update gibt.

----------

## franzf

Mir fallen drei mögliche Szenarien ein:

1) Security

2) stable

3) testing/bleeding edge

1) Regelmäßig emerge --sync + glsa-check - nur sicherheitsrelevante Updates werden eingespielt, was wirklich recht wenig Aufwand sein sollte

2) Im stable tree ändert sich nicht ständig was, alle 1-3 Wochen Update sollte einen nicht zu lange auf eventuellen Problemen (bug/Sicherheitsleck) sitzen lassen.

3) Alle paar Tage, mit Tendenz zu täglich. Spätestens dann wenn es ein Update einer für einen persönlich wichtigen Komponente gab.

Ich bin auf 3, manche Sachen (awesome/compton z.B.) verwende ich direkt als live-ebuild, u.A. wegen den längeren Release-Zyklen  :Wink: 

Ich schau auch gern auf packages.gentoo.org, ob gewisse Pakete im Tree angekommen sind. Eben heute: libxcb-1.10, welches ein großes Problem mit qtgui-5.2.0 löst - was leider ein Update auf mesa-10.0 verhindert hat  :Wink: 

Finde einfach deinen eigenen Rhythmus.

Da Gentoo von Zeit zu Zeit manche Pakete in inkompatibler Weise Upgradet (kürzlich z.B. mit jpeg geschehen, oder die Wirren um python-exec), kommt es von Zeit zu Zeit zu mehr oder weniger großen Tragödien. Wenn man mit nem Update zu lange wartet, kann es passieren, dass die einen alle auf einmal treffen. Wenn man nicht so oft Updates macht, hat man aber auch weniger Erfahrung mit Portage und seinen (Fehler)Meldungen, was die Situation nicht unbedingt vereinfacht  :Wink:  Deshalb denke ich du fährst mit einmal pro Woche ganz gut.

----------

## Genone

Generell sollte man Updates nicht zu lange aufschieben, da die entsprechengen Upgradepfade mit der Zeit immer umfangreicher und damit fehleranfälliger werden. Ich hatte früher (als Entwickler) die Richtlinie das ein System mindestens alle 6, besser alle 2-3 Monate auf den jeweils aktuellen Stand gebracht werden sollte um supported zu sein, alles was länger nicht aktualisiert wurde hat zuviele Probleme gemacht (aus verschiedensten Gründen).

Das ist wie gesagt das Minimum. Spricht prinzipiell nichts gegen wöchentliche oder tägliche Updates, da hat man dann halt viele kleinere statt weniger grosser Listen "abzuarbeiten". In der Summe der Updates ändert das aber nur relativ wenig. Das Risiko von Problemen ist bei beiden Modellen etwa gleich, beim einen gibt man den Paketen weniger Zeit ausführlich getestet zu werden, beim anderen können Komplikationen durch unerwartete Updatekombinationen auftauchen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich spiele Updates täglich ein.

Kein großer Aufwand.

----------

## musv

Ich benutze Gentoo Testing, d.h. ~arch.

Zu Uni-Zeiten vor 8 Jahren hab ich die Updates fast täglich gemacht. Mittlerweile mach ich die Updates alle 2-3 Monate, oder wie jetzt sogar nur alle halbe Jahre. 

Bei einem Rechner geht das häufige Update noch. Hat man mehrere Kisten, wird der Aufwand bei Testing doch etwas größer. Ist dann auch so, dass ich für alle Rechner im o.g. Update-Zyklus fast 1 Woche brauch, bis alles wieder vernünftig läuft. Grad der HTPC mit vdr-devel und XMBC war immer ein größeres Problem. Ist halt relativ fragil die Geschichte. Und wenn's nach jedem Update irgendwas zerschießt, wird die Familie verrückt. Der HTPC muss einfach laufen. 

Gegen tägliche Updates bei Testing spricht auch, dass z.B. KDE dann von 4.10.1 auf 4.10.2 updaten will. Und alle paar Tage den gesamten KDE-Wulst wegen eines Subrelease-Updates zu compilieren, ist sinnlos und reine Stromverschwendung. Compiliert man nur die Systemlibs, kann es passieren, dass kdelibs dann wieder eine broken dependency aufweist, was auch wieder in ein gesamtes Systemupdate ausarten würde. 

Der Umstieg auf stable würde da Abhilfe schaffen. Aber dazu konnte ich mich auch noch nicht so recht begeistern.

----------

## Erdie

Früher habe ich sehr oft Updates gemacht, mehrmals die Woche oder am Wochenende. Seit es diese nervigen Probleme mit Kmail / soprano  und den nvidia-drivers gab, mache ich  nur noch seltener Updates. Bevorzugt wenn ich mehr Zeit habe z. B. im Urlaub damit ich für den Fall der Fälle die Möglichkeit habe, die Probleme zu fixen. Zumindest auf dem Rechner, den ich unbedingt brauche. 

Das klingt jetzt evtl. etwas provakativ aber wenn man auf die Maschine angewiesen ist und im Normalfall keine Zeit für Fehlersuche hat, erscheint mir das Risiko eines World Update zu hoch. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich solche Bedenken noch nicht. Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Fehleranfälligkeit in den letzten Jahren vergrößert hat.

Z. B verwende ich die beiden Thinkpads für professionelle Audioaufnahmen. Beide sind momentan unbrauchbar geworden durch einen der Updates. Es hat sich eine  Bug eingeschlichen, der alle Aufnahmen unbrauchbar macht. Ursache unbekannt, weil ich die Fehler erst später bemerkt habe. Ich mußte schon Aufträge absagen, weil mein Equipment nicht mehr funktioniert. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das wieder hinkrigen soll.

----------

## Josef.95

Auf meinem Hauptrechner mache ich meist täglich ein world Update. Ist meist (von der Konfiguration her) in wenigen Minuten erledigt. Häufige Updates haben meist auch den Vorteil das es dann nicht so viele sind, und man sich über die wenigen dann intensiver informieren und mit beschäftigen kann.

Wenn man Wochen oder Monatelang wartet wird es aufgrund der Menge ja schnell unübersichtlich, und aufwendig.

@Erdie

Dein proprietäres nVidia-Drivers Problem sollte nach einem Update auf die aktuelle Version längst behoben sein  :Wink: 

(Nutze zb 304.117 oder 304.119 (oder 331.38 ))

oder besser noch, nimm einen Open-Source Treiber (zb xf86-video-nouveau) (mit denen gab es das Problem gar nicht erst))

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich halte es auch mit regelmäßigen kleineren Updates .. ich hab lieber an und ein ein kleines Problem, als alle 6 Monate oder gar 2 Jahre einen ganzen Batzen handfester Showstopper. Das war für mich auch der Grund, (eher unüblich) auf dem Server von Debian auf Gentoo zu migrieren.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das klingt jetzt evtl. etwas provakativ aber wenn man auf die Maschine angewiesen ist und im Normalfall keine Zeit für Fehlersuche hat, erscheint mir das Risiko eines World Update zu hoch.

 

Ja. Gerade wenn es beruflich wichtig ist, dass alles funktioniert, sollte man höchstens Sicherheitsupdates einspielen und/oder auf einem anderen System (kann auch ein chroot sein) testen.

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Fehleranfälligkeit in den letzten Jahren vergrößert hat.

 

Es gibt immer wieder mal Zeiten, da ist man von Fehlern mehr betroffen oder weniger. Mir erscheint es derzeit gerade sehr unproblematisch zu sein, aber ich benutze natürlich hauptsächlich ganz andere Programme als Du.

 *Quote:*   

> Ursache unbekannt, weil ich die Fehler erst später bemerkt habe.

 

Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich, aber leider muss man mit so etwas bei jedem Update rechnen, unabhängig von Distribution und Software: Fehler passieren einfach hin und wieder.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das Gefühl hinsichtlich Fehleranfälligkeit habe ich auch, sehe das Problem aber nur bedingt bei Gentoo und seinen Maintainer. Vielmehr krankt es bereits upstream, wo mittlerweile laufend schwerste Umbauten und Rewrites stattfinden und (gefühlt laufend) systemkritische Komponenten ersetzt werden. Dieser Prozess findet gefühlt in immer kürzeren Abständen statt und die Entwicklungen finden zunehmend rasanter statt.

----------

## Erdie

@mv

Ich nutzte  Gentoo, weil es immer noch die zuverlässigste Distribution ist. Und die flexibleste. Beruflich brauche ich es nicht, aber die Audio Sachen sind, sagen wir mal, semiprofessionell. Wenn ich das Problem mal in den Griff bekommen habe, werde ich auf jeden Fall vorsichtiger sein. Es liegt auch daran, dass die Notebooks x86 sind und x86 so langsam abzusterben scheint, Wenn aber die Hardware upgraden würde, zieht das immense Kosten nach sich, da die neueren Notebooks keinen PCMCIA Slot mehr haben. Der entsprechende Expresscard Ersatz würde mich ca 700 Euro kosten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei den Rechnern die permanent im Netz sind schaue ich täglich nach einem glsa-check Update und fahre dort eigentlich auch täglich Updates.

Meistens allerdings so ein mal die Woche umfangreichere. Speziell habe ich es mir aber angewöhnt das ich meinen privaten Rechner schneller mit Updates versorge als die gemeinschaftlich (beruflich) genutzten Rechner in meinem Netzwerk. Weil ich so eher und früher auf Probleme durch ein Update stoße. Natürlich kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen die sich aus der Hardware/Paket Konstellation ergeben. Aber selbst die Zeit die ich dann mit der Suche und dem beheben verbringe ist Minimal. vielleicht 10-20 Minuten die Woche.

Ansonsten kann ich Erdie aber verstehen. Ich warte in letzter Zeit länger bis ich bestimmte World-Updates fahre, so ein mal im Monat. Wobei regelmäßiges Update eigentlich der bessere Weg war. Vielleicht werde ich aber auch neben den Privaten Daten auch ein Backup des Systems erstellen. Ein erneutes herunterladen und kompilieren erschien mir bis jetzt immer schneller, als ein Aufwendiges Backup des Systems zu erstellen.

Aber besonders nachdem es mal zu nervigen Effekten kam wie ein strg + c Problem durch nvidia-drivers oder den vielen Blocks bei den World-Updates, bin ich ein wenig konservativer geworden was die World-Updates betrifft. Zugegeben ich habe leider auch durch die Nutzung von Gnome 3.8 den Schritt zu einem frühen Unstablezweig Zweig gewählt, von dem ich jetzt nicht mehr so leicht herunter komme. Der Update-Aufwand bei Unstable ist definitiv höher als bei den Stable-Paketen.

Gibt es da eigentlich einen "Gentoo-Ansatz?" wie die "System Wiederherstellung" bei Mac und Windows? Also das alle kompilierten Binärpakete von einem bestimmten Tag als Backup gespeichert werden und sich Wiederherstellen lassen? Ach ich setze die Suche mal auf meine Bastelliste für 2015 *g*

----------

## Marlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es da eigentlich einen "Gentoo-Ansatz?" wie die "System Wiederherstellung" bei Mac und Windows? 

 

Gentoo sagt 

```
quickpkg --include-config y "*/*"
```

----------

## MMMMM

Also das mit quickpkg ist mir neu, das ist ein guter Hinweis.

Ansonsten ist ein Systembackup generell nicht verkehrt. Clonezilla oder einfach dd nehmen. Damit kann man HDD/SSD-Ausfällen etwas Schrecken nehmen. Vor allem bei PCs auf die man wirklich angewiesen ist.

Mach ich aber auch zu selten. Da sollte auch 1x p.a. reichen?

M.

Edit: wenn man in make.conf in FEATURES buildpkg hinzufügt, wird das bei jedem emerge gleich mit erledigt.z.B.:

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch sandbox candy buildpkg compress-build-logs"
```

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe ganz vergessen das ich einen Thread zur Update-Problematik gemacht habe und habe weiter gegrübelt. Persönlich habe ich mir bei meinem Arbeitsrechner für Samstag entschieden, da ich so bei eventuellen Problemen noch den Sonntag habe. Bei meinem MediaPC habe ich beschlossen Updates nur einmal im Monat zu machen, weil eben nur ein Atom drin steckt.

Liebe Grüße

Christian

----------

## gendjaral

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich halte es auch mit regelmäßigen kleineren Updates .. ich hab lieber an und ein ein kleines Problem, als alle 6 Monate oder gar 2 Jahre einen ganzen Batzen handfester Showstopper. Das war für mich auch der Grund, (eher unüblich) auf dem Server von Debian auf Gentoo zu migrieren.

 

Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an!

Auch ich habe (kein schlechtes Wort über Debian) einige meiner Debian Server auf Gentoo migriert. Gerade häufige, dafür aber übersichtliche Updates empfinde ich als Vorteil.

Frei nach dem Motto: Das gesunde OS wächst langsam wie ein Baum - nicht wie Unkraut zur bestimmten Jahreszeit.   :Very Happy: 

@Turtlecrabman

Deine Wahl klingt doch ganz gesund und bodenständig.   :Smile: 

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Wenn dir der Update-Vorgang an deinem MediaPC (bloß) zu langsam abläuft könntest du auch über "distcc" nachdenken:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Distcc

----------

## Turtlecrabman

@Christian99

Distcc war mir völlig unbekannt, aber eröffnet ganz andere Möglichkeiten des Updatezyklusses.

Ich bedanke mich für diesen Tipp.

Viele Grüße

Chris

Edit: Gerade mal ausprobiert. Das ist ja total abgefahren. Geht jetzt sowas von schnell, da kann ich ja meine Updates auch am MediaPC immer Samstags machen. Big THX.

----------

## gendjaral

Gerne; freut mich das dir distcc geholfen hat.

Jetzt gilt es nur mehr Familienmitglieder und Nachbarn zu "assimilieren" um sich über die steigende Rechengeschwindigkeit zu erfreuen.   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

